# IBS + sit ups = good?



## jim75

I have had IBS-d or ibs-a for what seems like forever.They always told me it was just nervous stomach. So i coped with it.. I always tried watching what i ate (no grease among other things).Then about 7 months ago, i had jumped out of the shower and was looking in the mirror. Boy, had i let myself go, i used to have a washboard for a stomach.. That is when the thought, maybe i should get back on the exercise track.. so back to my old military workout..I started doing push ups and sit ups every morning.. Just one set of each. with as many repetitions as i could do. About 3 days later i realized something... i wasn't making no where near as many trips to the bathroom. So after about a month of this, i wasn't taking any probiotics any more, and still staying away from greasy and high sugar foods. I had reduced my trips to the bathroom from like 10 to.... 1 or 2 (i am speaking of a number 2 of course)I then had a realization slap me up side the head. The 4 years i was in the marines, i don't recall any IBS issues.. I just always figured it was that nutrition only food they were feeding me.. but now i wonder.Yeah i know all of our bodies are different, but if even one or two people could be helped by something it took me years to figure out, i would be happy.The Greasy stuff was always a killer for me.. then i found out soft drinks were doing it too.. but now i start my day out with as many sit ups that i can do.. (only one set of these) and i seem to be good from then on..thoughts?


----------



## Kathleen M.

It is something that will vary.It is said (not sure if true, but a lot of exercise types say this) that stuff that works the core does massage the intestines so they work better, so there is some chance it may be helping that way.Also exercise is good for general stress reduction so it could be working indirectly by helping release stress in a way that is good for you.Some IBSers have so much pain in the gut that anything that bounces the gut or tightens the abdominal muscles set off pain so like I said the results will likely vary a lot.Glad you found something that works for you.


----------



## Phil 4:13

Thanks for the post. I'm going to try and add some situps to my stretching. I have found that keeping my mid-section stretched out helps tremendously. If nothing else, it helps things move on through a bit easier. My doc told me the worst thing I can do when I'm having horrible gas pain is to lie down. That is easier said than done but now I try to at least sit up and it does help. I'm glad that you've found some relief!


----------



## Phoenix684

Wow, that's really cool. I'm actually in the army, but I haven't been PT-ing lately because my doctors told me that I shouldn't do any type of excersize. But maybe now I'll try doing some situps at night or something, see if that helps me at all.


----------



## jhw60

When I have done sit ups in the past, my stomach starts to make rumbling noises and feelings but not necessarily in a bad way. It sounds and feels a little strange but once I end up going to bed, it does feel like there is less pressure on my stomach. I think I will try and do this every thing before I go to bed and see what happens. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Kelthink

This thread gave me a kick up the backside to (attempt to) start a new exercise regime. Fun facts:-trying to start the day (before eating, preferably) with star jumps, jumping jacks, squat thrusts with press-ups and 'mountain climber'; only end up doing about 6 minutes but it really does help with the day. Proper knackering though, and I think the jumping jacks make my gut do funny noises.-gym every (other) day, with 20 minutes to start on the cross-trainer and then 30 minutes of weights.-attempting to eat healthily-ish.It's helped a lot, to be honest. Save for the odd food that tastes good but ends up kicking my gut in, and being pretty tired (I probably need more sleep, I'm working on that one), I think I shall stick with it, working quite well! I think the exercise first thing is the main benefactor.


----------

